# Shaving A Yorkie ?



## MyYorkieHarry (May 14, 2009)

My pups going to the groomers on monday and Im thinking about getting her shaved as her grey hair is coming in and the black ends make her look kind of messy.Also she is getting spayed the next monday and i dont no if she will get a bit shaved for the operation so i thought getting her shaved this monday might even it out a bit.

im wondering if I should because I heard that some dog get freaked out after a shave ( I dont no if anything a wrote made sense)

... no one XD


----------



## TheHandmadeHound (Jun 24, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not experienced with Yorkies... but our friends have a Shih Tzu and they shave it in the summer... poor little fella actually shakes with cold, and it's pretty warm here in the summers! Maybe leave just a little so he doesn't get too chilly?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I just shaved my MIL's yorkie pup with a schnauzer cut. She kept getting knots in her fur couple minutes after I brushed her. She loves her new do!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yorkies do look cute in schnauzer cuts. You can certainly have your pup shaved/cut short. When they spay, they generally only shave the groin area out, but may shave some of a front leg for a catheter. If you opt for short, I would ask the groomer to not go shorter than a 7F, but a 4F or 5F would leave a tad more hair, but still plenty short.


----------

